# Per-Process Bandwidth Throttling



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

I want to limit the down/up bandwidth for a certain process ([email protected]) to a specific speed. Is there a way to do this? The reason for this is that [email protected] intermittently uploads large amounts of data and it seems to take priority over any other connection.


----------

